# Rutgers cycling weekend



## lancerracer (Nov 22, 2004)

If anybody has some free time this weekend, and wants to see some collegiate
road bike racing, stop by Rutgers for the first Collegiate cycling race of the season. There will be a time trial at Johnsons Park starting at 8:30. At 12 on saturday, there will be a crit on Busch Campus, and finally, on Sunday, there will be a circut race on livingston campus. see www.rutgerscycling.tk for more info.


----------

